# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Sanke Shining Rose 64 cm - Bisa ke 85 cm ga yah?

## Glenardo

Dear SUhu N Pren

Mohon  komentar nya utk Sanke ini

KTP; Shining Rose
Size : 64 cm
BOD : 2009 bulan 5







Dengan Bone structure seperti ini, kira kira bisa nembus 85 cm ga kalo di keep di kolam size 8 x 3,5 x 1,7 M ?

Thanks

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

suminya dah naik..cantik   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Amin Om Abi dan temen temen semua

Sanke ini di kost in di kolam Om Ice. Ukuran kolam bersih nya  8,5 x 3,5 x 1,7

Om Ice juga merasa tertantang untuk membesarkan dengan tetap menjaga quality nya..

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kevinbigbear

jadi tertarik ngintip harganya nih Om Glenardo kalau dijual... hihihihi...  :Whistle:

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Sampai 2014 kok belum ada updatenya om?

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sinukarta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

